# Can’t play streaming programs



## copwriter (Aug 30, 2005)

My Bolt is refusing to play any streaming content from Netflix or Amazon Prime. When I select one of those apps, I see the menus and icons for the various programs, but when I click on one to play it, I’m rewarded with a blank screen or a “We can’t play that content” error message. I’ve restarted the Bolt via the software command, and then by disconnecting the power and reconnecting it. Recorded programs play as expected. The internet connection is good (it’s hardwired via an Ethernet cable). How do I get my streaming content back?


----------



## leiff (Aug 24, 2005)

I can't get YouTube or Amazon prime to launch. I get app temporarily unavailable message V337 since yesterday. I haven't tried re booting it yet


----------



## copwriter (Aug 30, 2005)

leiff said:


> I can't get YouTube or Amazon prime to launch. I get app temporarily unavailable message V337 since yesterday. I haven't tried re booting it yet


I can get the apps to launch, but the content won't play. I get a blank screen or an error message.


----------



## Sparky1234 (May 8, 2006)

copwriter said:


> I can get the apps to launch, but the content won't play. I get a blank screen or an error message.


Where / how are you streaming to?


----------



## copwriter (Aug 30, 2005)

Sparky1234 said:


> Where / how are you streaming to?


I'm trying to play programs on Netflix and Amazon Prime. I can see the listings, but clicking on one produces a "Can't play that now" message or a blank screen.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Prime is working for me. Roamio on TE3.


----------



## Sparky1234 (May 8, 2006)

copwriter said:


> I'm trying to play programs on Netflix and Amazon Prime. I can see the listings, but clicking on one produces a "Can't play that now" message or a blank screen.


I'll check mine later and get back to you.


----------



## xberk (Dec 3, 2011)

This could be the fix ... works for me .. I get this problem every update from TIVO.

FIX FOR NO STREAMING ON BOLT

BTW, if Netflix, Amazon or others are already "checked" .. Uncheck them. Go to another screen. Then come back and check them again, then start the Tivo service connection.


----------



## copwriter (Aug 30, 2005)

xberk said:


> This could be the fix ... works for me .. I get this problem every update from TIVO.
> 
> FIX FOR NO STREAMING ON BOLT
> 
> BTW, if Netflix, Amazon or others are already "checked" .. Uncheck them. Go to another screen. Then come back and check them again, then start the Tivo service connection.


No joy on that method. I followed the described process, and still can't stream anything from Netflix or Amazon Prime.


----------



## xberk (Dec 3, 2011)

copwriter said:


> No joy on that method. I followed the described process, and still can't stream anything from Netflix or Amazon Prime.


*If they do not work, wait. It may take some time before they do.* In my case, things were not right immediately, and I had to leave. I came back in two hours and all was well.


----------



## copwriter (Aug 30, 2005)

The method described above worked after three tries. I am back to streaming programs from Netflix and Amazon Prime Video.


----------

